
MACsec: a different solution to encrypt network traffic - infodroid
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2016/10/14/macsec-a-different-solution-to-encrypt-network-traffic/
======
mtu9001
I have implemented MACsec on Juniper devices for many clients. It's great to
see it finally supported in Linux. It would be great to see more vendors
supporting it.

In my efforts to be as vendor agnostic and possible, and as open minded
towards solutions for my clients, it's always great to see multiple ways to
deploy something this complex.

For your further consumption, here is the Juniper documentation:
[https://www.juniper.net/documentation/en_US/junos/topics/con...](https://www.juniper.net/documentation/en_US/junos/topics/concept/macsec.html)

AND because the lions share of networks are Cisco:
[https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/collateral/ios-nx-
os-...](https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/products/collateral/ios-nx-os-
software/identity-based-networking-services/deploy_guide_c17-663760.html)

This is really great stuff.

